# Sad day for Zelda!



## KaitenV (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm sad as hell right now I can't find my collectors edition "The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask" game for N64 or either Kingdom Hearts 1 or Kingdom Hearts 2 for PS2 at all. I think I threw them away or lost in a move or something. 

I just wanted to post on Naruto Forums to get some support. *Who else enjoyed the games? I love Kingdom Hearts.

*note: A mod should move this to the gaming section and not trash it for me! I made a mistake!


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 3, 2013)

Wrong section. Gaming dept. is over thar'away --> 

And the customary "InB4thelock/trash/move"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2013)

both series are the business


----------



## KaitenV (Mar 3, 2013)

sad day. a mod will move it for me and not trash it for me. i think im sol though, maybe I'll buy them again, but all were collectors edition.


----------



## Gino (Mar 3, 2013)

I should kill you I thought it was something else


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2013)

Gino said:


> I should kill you I thought it was something else



OMG This


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought someone died

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2013)

Not a sad day for Zelda, just you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2013)

Holy shit, even Mider T posted here


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2013)

It's actually a good day for Zelda as you will probably end up buying the game on the Wii store.


----------



## pussyking (Mar 4, 2013)

^more like a good day for nintendo's pockets. man i haven't played MM in like a year. the lack of saving inside dungeons discouraged me. i know a lot of people love that challenging aspect but i can't deal with bottomless pits and constant starting over with a time limit when the N64 analog stick is flimsy as hell.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought this was going to be about a Zelda game being canned.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cyazYYev7Nw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 8, 2013)

I tried to play Kingdom Hearts but I thought it was boring and I disliked most of the characters so I didn't play it very long.

But Zelda... I've been playing Zelda games for as long as I can remember.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 8, 2013)




----------

